# U.P. Big Boy in Topeka



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Hello folks,

A few hours ago in Topeka..................................
Things were rather quiet at the BNSF shops today, so I drove past the Great Overland Station to see if anything interesting was going on.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So….nothing interesting then….? 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> So….nothing interesting then….? 🤣 🤣 🤣


Naaa, just an old, black steamer belching smoke and soot.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

very nice.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

How long does it take to fire that up from a cold start to having enough steam pressure to move?


----------



## ERIE610 (Jan 19, 2015)

MichaelE said:


> How long does it take to fire that up from a cold start to having enough steam pressure to move?


I recently viewed a YT Video where Ed Dickens explained how the 4014 was converted to burn oil. Oil can be more easily controlled for maximum heat value vs coal. Being able to control the maximum heat value of the fuel oil INMHO should allow the water to be converted to usable steam quite a bit faster than coal. BTW the temperature in the firebox on the 4014 ranges from 1800- 1900 degrees or more. In the video please take note of the color of the fire in the firebox. White hot for sure. 

The wife and I saw the 4014 in Kansas City Wednesday mid morning. I could not detect any fire or oil smoke. Yet the 4014 was scheduled to leave KC Thursday morning. That tells me that it does not take very long to build up a head of steam unitizing the new oil burner configuration. 




UP Steam Update: Converting Big Boy No. 4014 to Oil - YouTube


----------

